# [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 - Configs & Mods



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Habs mir nicht entgehen lassen einen Thread für Configs und Modifikationen zu eröffnen.
Hier kann alles in der Richtung beigetragen werden.

Bitte kein Spam, gehate oder sonst etwas in der Richtung!

*Crysis 2 Advanced Config Tool

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Download siehe Anhang!

*Wie kann ich die Pak's entpacken?*



hd5870 schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr die Pak's entpacken wollt benutzt QuickBMS. Einfach QuickBMS öffnen dann die beiliegende Crysis2.bms anwählen, anschließend eine Pak wählen die Ihr entpacken wollt und danach einen Ort wo es gespeichert werden soll.
> Es ist nicht dafür gedacht um anschließend im MP zu cheaten! Es soll lediglich zum modifizieren der Grafik dienen. Macht Backups von euren Paks, wenn Ihr online spielen wollt, nutzt die unmodifizierten Pak's denn mit modifizierten werdet Ihr sowieso von PB gekickt!
> Wenn das nicht gestattet ist, bitte bescheit geben.
> 
> Download siehe Anhang!



*Wie bekomme ich unter Crossfire das flackernde Bild weg?*

Ganz einfach, mit dem Tool RadeonPro, zu finden per Google!

Hier die Settings:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktuelle Configs:*

Hier ein Video meiner aktuellen Config:
Neuste Config immer siehe Anhang!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IfeekthygOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bekannte Probleme:



> Flimmern einiger Texturen
> r_PostMSAA = 4 auf r_PostMSAA = 1 stellen!
> Nachteil, Bild ist nicht geglättet.
> 
> ...


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Platzhalter


----------



## kreids (28. März 2011)

hab das tool verwendet,jetzt ist das ganze game auf englisch.
was kann man dagegen tun??



mfg


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

1. Gehen Sie in das Spielhauptverzeichnis (Installationsverzeichnis).
2. Suchen Sie die Datei "system.cfg" und öffnen Sie diese mit dem Texteditor (Rechtsklick, Öffnen mit..., Programm aus einer Liste auswählen, Editor).
3. In der letzten Zeile im Textdokument steht "g_language = German". Schreiben Sie nun anstatt dem Wort "German" "English" hinein.
4. Speichern Sie das Textdokument ab und starten Sie wie üblich das Spiel.


nur machst du es genau anders herum


----------



## -Moof- (28. März 2011)

Mahlzeit und Hallo  

wollte auch mal meine Beobachtungen bzw. Versuche posten!

Mit meinem Alteisen(GTX260²) hab ich mit dieser cfg. das beste Ergebnis. 

Benutze:CPUQ9650E0@3.6GHz--- 1680 x 1050 / GTX260² @690/1488/1100



sys_spec_shading=4
sys_spec_gameeffects=2
sys_spec_objectdetail=4
sys_spec_particles=3
sys_spec_physics=2
sys_spec_postprocessing=4
sys_spec_shadows=2
sys_spec_sound=1
sys_spec_texture=4
sys_spec_water=1
sys_MaxFps=60
g_skipIntro=1
cl_fov=55
pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov=55
i_mouse_accel=0
i_mouse_accel_max=100
i_mouse_smooth=0
r_motionblur=3
g_radialBlur=0
cl_zoomToggle=1
r_UseEdgeAA=0
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16
r_PostMSAA=2
cl_crouchtoggle=1
r_ColorGrading=0
r_SSAO=0
r_VSync=1
e_shadows=0
g_enableInitialLoginScreen=0
r_HDRBloomMul=0
r_HDRBrightLevel=0
r_FSAA=0
r_MultiGPU=0
g_useHitSoundFeedback=0


FPS-Max 60(V-sync mehr macht mein LG nicht mit ) bis 60-55-50-44- Fps, wenns rund geht!
Habe mal  nen paar Shoot´s angehängt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wenn ich da noch was verbessern könnte?? --Immer her mit den Tipps, aber tiefer wollte ich nicht mit den Fps-fallen!! 

und zum schluß---ich finde crysis 2 ist ein sehr gutes Game geworden!!! hab nix zu meckern!!!----- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

soo..mmhh hd5870 die 0.3 config ist jetzt die aktuellste und beste config??


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

habe nochmal eine neue Version zum Vergleich der Auflösungen der Schattentexturen gemacht. Dank Downsampling konnte ich es jetzt auch in FullHD aufnehmen. So kann man es sicher besser erkennen.

Teil 1: 1024 vs. 2048 vs. 3072





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uC8xLO_R22s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2: 1024 vs. 2048 vs. 3072 vs. 4096 + Performancevergleich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zjjy_bktZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Simlog (28. März 2011)

Falls Grafikmods rauskommen nimmst die dann in deinen 1. Post mitauf ? Das wär super sonst muss man sich alles zusammensuchen .


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Simlog schrieb:


> Falls Grafikmods rauskommen nimmst die dann in deinen 1. Post mitauf ? Das wär super sonst muss man sich alles zusammensuchen .


 
Klar


----------



## Airblade85 (28. März 2011)

hab mir gerade das Video angesehen, da ist das flimmern auch....es tritt echt nur direckt an denn kanten auf...achte mal in der Szene wo man im Video denn Fahrstuhl hoch fährt auf das Gitter....dann siehste was ich meine (1:50-2:18).


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Achso das meint Ihr, dass ist echt so minimal, auf sowas achte ich garnicht.

Wenn euch das flimmern stört, einfach PostMSAA auf 1 oder 2 stellen, dann sollte es weg sein.


----------



## nassa (28. März 2011)

was? das nervt wie sau.


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

Also mich stört es nicht.
Habe eine neue Cofig hinzugefügt wo das Flimmern entfernt wurde, Bild schaut nun wieder unter aller Sau aus aber wer damit leben kann..


----------



## kreids (28. März 2011)

wie hoch kann man diese sachen stellen?

r_FSAA=8
r_UseEdgeAA=8
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16


----------



## hd5870 (28. März 2011)

r_FSAA und r_TexMaxAnisotropy sind korrekt, r_UseEdgeAA geht nur bis 3!

r_UseEdgeAA:



> variable: r_UseEdgeAA
> type: int
> current: 3
> help: Toggles edge blurring/antialiasing
> ...


----------



## kreids (29. März 2011)

wie kann man das dämliche intro abstellen??

danke für die antwort.

mfg


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

kreids schrieb:


> wie kann man das dämliche intro abstellen??
> 
> danke für die antwort.
> 
> mfg



g_skipIntro = 1


----------



## kreids (29. März 2011)

danke funtzt 1a.

hab das mit dem sgsaa gefällt mir auch sehr gut.

mfg


----------



## replax (29. März 2011)

hd5870 schrieb:


> r_UseEdgeAA:
> variable: r_UseEdgeAA
> type: int
> current: 3
> ...



danke!
wo hast du diese info her? würde mirs gerne auch noch für die anderen commands angucken.


----------



## hd5870 (29. März 2011)

Schau mal in den Anfangsbeitrag, habe im Anhang eine Commandlist beigefügt.


----------



## Cionara (29. März 2011)

> r_FSAA=8
> r_UseEdgeAA=8
> r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16


In Crysis 2 gibt es den Befehl r_fsaa nicht mehr. Nur noch r_postmsaa. r_useedgeaa geht bis auf den Wert 3 allerdings funktioniert EdgeAA bei mir nicht, nimmt zwar den Befehl an aber kein visueller Unterschied festzustellen.

Hat jemand bei Benutzung von EgdgeAA einen Unterschied ausmachen können ?
Klar bei Crysis 1 ist das deutlich aber bei Crysis 2 macht der Befehl nichts.


Grüße


----------



## Mr. Blow (29. März 2011)

Ich bräuchte mal Hilfe, hab dieses ReadonPro instaliert und die einstellung auf Bioshock gemacht, doch jetzt hab ich an der linken seite so ein riesigen nervenden Balken! 

Wie bekomm ich den weg?


----------



## kreids (30. März 2011)

Testet mal das hier zusammen diese config + invidia inspector einstellungen.

ich finde es sieht echt geil aus.

edit:bilder vergessen!min fps bei meinem system 33FPS!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

*AW: Grafikreferenz Crysis 2: Die wohl schönsten und spektakulärsten Szenen für Sie abgelichtet*

Meine Config - einfach, aber gut:



> g_SkipIntro 1
> g_enableInitialLoginScreen 0
> 
> hud_hide 1
> ...


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Sehr geile Bilder, vor allem das dritte. 

Hast abder SSGAA übern Inspector aktiviert oder?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Nur Downsampling, mit SGSSAA dazu ist's unspielbar. Und selbst nur mit DS keucht die GTX 580 bei unter 30 Fps rum. Sei's drum, die Konsoleros spielen so auch, ich aber habe eine weitaus fettere Optik


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Würde DS und SGSSAA bei AMD funktionieren hätten meine 6990er endlich mal was zu tun..
Hoffe der kommende Patch bringt was.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

DS geht mit der Radeon eh nicht wirklich und SGSSAA derzeit meinem Stand nach in Crysis 2 ebenfalls nicht. Bleibt nur eine Option: Geforce.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Nene, bin mit AMD sehr zufrieden (Eyefinity).
Kann auch drauf verzichten wenn ein kommender Patch wenigstens SGSSAA mit AMD zulässt, dann teste ich das ganze über Eyefinity.


----------



## kreids (30. März 2011)

hier mal noch ein paar bilder von meiner config.wie findet ihr die?


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

@Marc: Hast du den SP ohne HUD gespielt? Sollen ja manche Missionen nicht machbar sein ohne HUD?
Meine GTX 570 ist grad angekommen und hab gleich mal 4x SGSSA in Crysis 2 ausprobiert (Extreme) ~24 Frames. -.-" Ist es bei dir ohne Downsampling mit 4x SGSSAA flüssig spielbar?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Ich habe zwei oder drei Stellen gefunden, die schwierig sind - zB so was wo man abwechselnd Maustasten und dann Leertaste drücken muss. Da ich Crysis 2 aber eh bei Crytek durchgespielt habe, kenne ich die Szenen und weiß, was ich wo machen muss. Ohne HUD macht's viel mehr Spaß, da die ganzen beknackten Einblendungen fehlen.



> Ist es bei dir ohne Downsampling mit 4x SGSSAA flüssig spielbar?


In 1680x1050 jein, in 19x12 nein und in 25x16 sowieso nicht.


----------



## Hübie (30. März 2011)

Welche bits sind im Inspector für SGSSAA zu setzenund welcher Modus muss aktiv sein?¿ Ich bekomm das net mal für Crysis 1 hin (nur bedingt)  Wollte 4xTSSAA und 4xSGSSAA in beiden Teilen nutzen. Obwohl TSSAA ja hinfällig sein dürfte oder¿
Wäre nett wenn mir das mal einer verklickert.

LG Hübie


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Crysis 2: So aktivieren Sie Supersampling-AA im PC-Shooter (inklusive Profilen)

Für Crysis (Warhead) gibt's im NVI eh schon die passenden Profile, das ist keine Kunst. Wenn ich dran denk, schieb ich dir heute Abend Profile hoch.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

@PCGH_Marc
Ich werde gleich mal Deine Config ausprobieren, allerdings mit HUD. Nebenbei stimme ich Deiner persönlichen Meinung (der WTF Fred) zu C2 absolut zu.
Trotz aller Unzulänglichkeiten ist C2 ein atmosphärisch dichtes, mit grandiosem Sound untermaltes Spektakel.
Hast Du mal die Jake Dunn Config aus dem 3Dcenter-Forum getestet?

Momentan läuft C2 mit 4xSGSSAA/16 AF @1920x1080 ~40 fps (also bei heftigsten Gefechten mit o. g. Config). DS @ 3840x2160  liegt auch bei ~40 fps.
Bei 8xSGSSAA bricht irgendwie der Treiber ein: 0-1 fps Liegt wohl am SLi Profil.


----------



## Hübie (30. März 2011)

Na wenn nicht werd ich dich schon dran erinnern  Ich habe teils Probleme bei der Vegetation. Einige Pflanzen sehen sehr merkwürdig aus. Werd bei Gelegebheit screenshots hochladen. Flimmer tut die auch wie sau.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Hast Du mal die Jake Dunn Config aus dem 3Dcenter-Forum getestet?


Nö, ich kann selber Configs erstellen 



Hübie schrieb:


> Na wenn nicht werd ich dich schon dran erinnern.


Tu das.


----------



## Tom Yum 72 (30. März 2011)

2 Bilder von mir mit der Jake Dunn 0.3 cfg


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Nö, ich kann selber Configs erstellen



Herrje, keiner bestreitet das. Leider eine sehr arrogante und ignorante Aussage. 
Seufz


----------



## Leandros (30. März 2011)

Wie kann mit einer Radeon SGSSAA einstellen? Zocks momentan mit 8x SSAA. Extrem Flüssig. 

Kann ich mit Radeons überhaupt so tolla AA Modis einstellen? Wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

Geht nicht. Allerdings sollte es dich kaum stören, da SGSSAA alles andere als spielbar ist.^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Herrje, keiner bestreitet das. Leider eine sehr arrogante und ignorante Aussage.


Du hast ganz offensichtlich den nicht zu übersehenden Smiley ignoriert


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Lesen: Seite 3 in diesem Fred Link 
Und das ist echt ärgerlich, weil die Radeons in hohen Auflösungen der Geforce überlegen sind.


----------



## Hübie (30. März 2011)

Was ich ärgerlich finde ist die Tatsache das sowohl Spieleentwickler als auch Treiberentwickler das Bild lieber verwaschen als endlich mal richtige Kantenglättung und Flimmerfreiheit zu integrieren. Crysis ist @stock ja echt ne Zumutung.

Ich hab schon, wie viele andere sicher auch, schon real geschossen und da verschwimmt nix so derbe. Schon garnet mit einem Reflexvisier.

Unschärfe mag in Sequenzen Stimmung erzeugen aber bei Spielen nervts einfach. Weg damit!


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast ganz offensichtlich den nicht zu übersehenden Smiley ignoriert


 
Nö, mir kam das so´n bischen königlich vor 
Ihr (Du+Raff) wildert ja auch heftig im 3DCenter-Forum und liefert wirkliche gute und verständliche How-To´s zu  DS+SGSSAA ab. Leider wird sich nie bei den Urhebern bedankt, die so etwas in ihrer Freizeit auftun.
Da könntet ihr mal nachbessern  Die Jungs hättens verdient!

Macht Euch doch mal ans DS unter DX10/11 via NV-Modes. Da verweist ihr lapidar aufs Forum. Das ist nämlich ein knackiges Thema.
Den DX9 Downsampling Artikel hätte man mit einem Link erledigen können. Da wird harte Arbeit von anderen (dargo) als die Eigene verkauft.Um es überspitzt auszudrücken.
Dennoch sind eure Anleitungen gut und für jeden ohne Leseschwäche sofort nachvollziehbar. Mir fehlen jedoch die eindeutigen Referenzen, verstehst Du das?

MfG


----------



## Cionara (30. März 2011)

Wenn doch nur EdgeAA funktionieren würde. Damit hab ich Crysis 1 immer gezockt. Aber hier bringt der Befehl ja leider gar nichts -.- Ich zock jetzt momentan auch gedownsampled auf 2400x1350.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

_dargo_ hat den Anstoß geliefert, ja. Wir haben ihn auch erwähnt bzw. verlinkt (ergo bedankt) - und stehen mit ihm in Kontakt. 



yamo schrieb:


> Den DX9 Downsampling Artikel hätte man mit einem Link erledigen können.


Dann wäre es kein Artikel. Und selbst mit diesem bekommen es viele nicht hin, mit einem Link auf _dargos_ Thread erst recht nicht. Zumal er auf uns verlinkt mit dem Hinweis "Für User die mit dieser Anleitung nicht klarkommen empfehle ich den Artikel der PCGH".



yamo schrieb:


> Nö, mir kam das so´n bischen königlich vor


Für's nächste Mal: Mich trotz eindeutigem Smiley so anzugehen, ist weder erwünscht noch zweckdienlich, sondern schlicht diffamierend. Also bitte künftig zurückhalten.


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Wenn doch nur EdgeAA funktionieren würde. Damit hab ich Crysis 1 immer gezockt. Aber hier bringt der Befehl ja leider gar nichts -.- Ich zock jetzt momentan auch gedownsampled auf 2400x1350.


Werd Downsampling erst testen wenn mein Monitor endlich kommt. MSAA hast du ja vermutlich deaktiviert, Ist das noch kantig und erkennt man flimmern in Baumkronen etc oder spielt es sich wie 4x AA? Damit könnte ich leben nachdem sich 4x SGSSAA erledigt hat, da nur 24 Frames.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> _dargo_ hat den Anstoß geliefert, ja. Wir haben ihn auch erwähnt bzw. verlinkt (ergo bedankt) - und stehen mit ihm in Kontakt.
> 
> Dann wäre es kein Artikel. Und selbst mit diesem bekommen es viele nicht hin, mit einem Link auf _dargos_ Thread erst recht nicht. Zumal er auf uns verlinkt mit dem Hinweis "Für User die mit dieser Anleitung nicht klarkommen empfehle ich den Artikel der PCGH".
> 
> ...


 
Beim ersten Teil gebe ich Dir gerne recht, ihr solltet ihn aber auch mal namentlich erwähnen. Darum geht´s mir. 
Dein Smilie war wohl unglücklich gwählt, oder? Ich kann auch Configs schreiben, weiß aber nicht alles. Aber ich weiß, wo´s steht

Ich hab Dich in keinster Weise angegangen und schon gar nicht diffamiert. So etwas verbitte ich mir ausdrücklich!
Damit das mal klar ist: ich kann gut zwischen eurer redaktioneller und angeigneter bzw. selbst weiterentwickelter Kompetenz unterscheiden.
Keiner muß hier das Rad neu erfinden, man sollte aber den Urheber nennen.

Und bevor Dir das auch anmaßend (weil es Kritik, aber auch nur ganz leise !) erscheint, meine Güte komm wieder runter.
Es ist nicht böse gemeint. Ich hab euer Abo und bin treuer Leser hier.
Und Euer C2 Test war der mit Abstand beste den ich bislang gelesen habe!
Aber sowas muss man auch mal sagen dürfen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Es ging um meine Antwort auf Jake Dunns Config und nicht um dargo.



> Dein Smilie war wohl unglücklich gwählt, oder? Ich kann auch Configs schreiben, weiß aber nicht alles.


Naja, der Zunge-raustreck impliziert idR eine scherzhafte Aussage. Ich habe eine Liste der kompletten Befehle.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Liest sich wie ein implizierter Rechthab-Modus
Meine Güte,  Marc. Nimm das doch nicht so persöHnlich.

Edit: jetzt müßte eigentlich ein Mod einscheiten


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Ich nehme es nicht persönlich. Dein Post war nur schlicht fehl am Platz meiner Meinung nach. Aber wir brauchen das nicht auszwalzen, Thema gegessen, Hand shake und weiter geht's


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

@Marc: Siehst du unter Downsampling noch Treppeneffekt bzw flimmernde Baumkronen etc wenn du MSAA deaktiviert hast? Auf den bildern siehts eigtl geglättet aus aber das sieht man ingame immer besser.


----------



## hd5870 (30. März 2011)

Wenn MSAA deaktiviert ist sollte nichts mehr flimmern.
Das flimmern tritt erst ab mindestens 2xMSAA auf, ab 1xMSAA ist das flimmern komplett weg.


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

Ich meinte eher das "flimmernde Gesamtbild" oder whatever, welches sich ergibt wenn AA komplett deaktiviert ist, nicht den verschmierten Ingame-Filter.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (30. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> @Marc: Siehst du unter Downsampling noch Treppeneffekt bzw flimmernde Baumkronen etc wenn du MSAA deaktiviert hast? Auf den bildern siehts eigtl geglättet aus aber das sieht man ingame immer besser.


Wie meinen? Mit DS flimmert da nichts mehr. 2520x1575 @ 1680x1050 halt.


----------



## Magicnorris (30. März 2011)

Also kein Treppeneffekt und kein flimmern das wollte ich nur wissen.


----------



## yamo (30. März 2011)

Marc, ohne mich anbiedern zu wollen. Deine config ist ein sehr guter Kompromiss zwischen guter Optik und Leistung.
Haste gut gemacht!
Aber mein Post war nicht fehl am Platz, das war meine Meinung. Gell?


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Find ich auch, hab nur die Auflösung der Schatten vergrößert + radius befehl eingefügt.


----------



## Hübie (31. März 2011)

Eigentlich soll MSAA flimmern mindern oder hab ich was verpasst? Vegetation wird natürlich nicht erfasst.
Ich habs mir gestern für 39€ bei MM gekauft. Werde nachher mal mit SGSSAA rumdoktorn ^^
Dann ist flimmern eh passé...
Schade das die Implementierung so schlecht ist. Was ich aber schon sagen kann ist, das die Lichteffekte sehr gut umgesetzt wurden und der Sound ebenfalls Maß der Dinge ist.
Gute Arbeit Crytek


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

bla bla.. hier stand nur gülle weil ich zu blöd bin.


----------



## iphone1 (31. März 2011)

Habe auch DS und SGSSAA ausprobiert und mit mehreren Screenshots verglichen mit dem Ergebnis, dass selbst 2SGSSAA wesentlich besser aussieht als DS (50%). Und mit 2SGSSAA läufts eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

2x SGSSAA ist auch 2x auf jeder Achse, DS mit +50% nur 1,5x pro Achse und mit geordnetem Muster.


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Dafür läuft 2x SGSSAA zusätzlich wesentlich besser.^^ Hätte mir mehr vom Downsampling erhofft.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

Ich habe mit SGSSAA einen derben Maus-Lag.


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Ja? Kann ich nicht bestätigen, Läuft genau wie DS, nur performanter. Hast du das Problem auch in anderen Spielen?


----------



## iphone1 (31. März 2011)

mauslag habe ich auch nicht, mich ärgert z.Z. eigentlich nur, dass ich nicht mit 4SSGSSAA spielen kann, weil sli nicht läuft. denn dann wäre die Grafik schlichtweg spitze


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Geht das nicht inzwischen mit dem Tool? Mich ärgert es btw übrigens auch, dass ich kein 4xSGSSAA nutzen kann. Sieht einfach sehr lecker aus aber 26 Frames sind dann doch ein bisschen wenig für mich.


----------



## Shark (31. März 2011)

kann mir mal einer den Befehl sagen für das Auswahlmenü mit den Tarnmodus und den Upgrates. 
Was ja bei Marc seiner cfg abgeschalten is.

LG


----------



## Magicnorris (31. März 2011)

Du meinst das HUD oder wie soll ich das grad verstehen? o_O 
Einfach hud_hide 1 aus der cfg löschen.


----------



## Shark (31. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Du meinst das HUD oder wie soll ich das grad verstehen? o_O
> Einfach hud_hide 1 aus der cfg löschen.


 
Na das war ja einfach  thnx


----------



## PCGH_Marc (31. März 2011)

Magicnorris schrieb:


> Hast du das Problem auch in anderen Spielen?


Nein. Daher ja DS.


----------



## FcryCola (31. März 2011)

guten abend leute hier im forum

also ich habe mir natürlich als crysis fan auch crysis2 zugelegt. jetzt hab ich schon viel von diese autoexec.cfg datei gehört aber ich selber kann bei mir in installationsordner keine finden?

dann würde ich noch gerne wissen: ich habe mir die Config 0.3a die auf der ersten seite zum download steht runtergeladen und würde nun gerne wissen was ich genau damit machen muss?

lg und danke


----------



## cortez91 (31. März 2011)

FcryCola schrieb:


> guten abend leute hier im forum
> 
> also ich habe mir natürlich als crysis fan auch crysis2 zugelegt. jetzt hab ich schon viel von diese autoexec.cfg datei gehört aber ich selber kann bei mir in installationsordner keine finden?


 

Keine Sorge! Die gab es bei mir auch noch nicht. Du musst mit einem Texteditor eine Datei mit dem Namen erstellen und kannst dann dort die bekannten Befehle eingeben


----------



## AMD (1. April 2011)

FcryCola schrieb:


> dann würde ich noch gerne wissen: ich habe mir die Config 0.3a die auf der ersten seite zum download steht runtergeladen und würde nun gerne wissen was ich genau damit machen muss?


 Einfach in dein Crysis 2 Hauptverzeichnis kopieren.
Also in diesem archiv sollte ja eine autoexec.cfg sein und diese kommt halt in den Crysis 2 Ordner! (Da wo auch der bin32 Ordner, engine Ordner, crysis2game ordner, etc. ist  )


----------



## Brzeczek (1. April 2011)

Hi@all

ich habe das Problem das Crysis 2 nicht auf 16:9 bei voller Auflösung schaltet. Wie kann ich das manuell einschalten? 

Gruß

Sebastian B


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. April 2011)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Hi@all
> 
> ich habe das Problem das Crysis 2 nicht auf 16:9 bei voller Auflösung schaltet. Wie kann ich das manuell einschalten?
> 
> ...


 
Du nimmst das Adv. Config Tool vom ersten Post und führst es im ersten Crysis 2 Ordner(dort wo die "system.cfg" ist) aus(musst dann noch im Tool "okay" drücken,das Tool "produziert" dann eine CFG, "autoexec.cfg" .Dann installierst du z.Bsp. Notepad, gehst auf die vorhin genannte Datei, drückst rechte Maustaste,drückst "Edit with Notepad" und die "autoexec. cfg" öffnet sich.Dort siehst du dann die Einstellungen die vom Tool eingestellt sind.Zusätzlich schreibst du 3 Zeilen die im Anhang aufgeführt sind,bzw.die Auflösung die du willst.Beim schliessen nicht vergessen zu speichern.


----------



## Hübie (1. April 2011)

Also ich habe gestern mal so festgestellt, das man sich keinen gefallen tut, wenn man blur ausschaltet. Das sieht mit SGSSAA dann zwar glatt aus aber man erkennt die Schwächen des Spiels deutlicher. Also wieder back to the roots ^^ Sollte man das ingame (Edge+MS)AA denn eigentlich deaktivieren?
Wie überrede ich die Engine LOD (Level of Detail) später einzusetzen?
Habe gestern einige unliebsame Popups gehabt (aus einer Pier mit Steg wurde einfach eine Kaimauer etc)...betrifft AUCH Vegetation.


----------



## BadLuck (1. April 2011)

Wenn ich das HUD deaktiviere kann ich auch keine Nano-Katalysatoren mehr aufsammeln 

Ansonsten ist deine Config sehr gut Marc. Ich vergleiche nochmal mit der 0.3a


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

BadLuck schrieb:


> Wenn ich das HUD deaktiviere kann ich auch keine Nano-Katalysatoren mehr aufsammeln


Bei mir geht's.


----------



## Brzeczek (1. April 2011)

@JOEYBIAFRA

Es funktioniert  Thx


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand Befehle für mich die ich in meine Config schreiben kann um die Performance zu steigern ohne, dass es sofort grafisch negativ auffällt? Wäre sehr nice, würde gern mit 2xSGSSAA durchgehend flüssig spielen, droppt aber oft unter 30 Frames.


----------



## iphone1 (1. April 2011)

Die config 0.3a ist wirklich sehr gut, vor allem weil sie auch eine bessere Performance bietet (ca. 15 % besser).

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich die Beleuchtung bzw. die (Über-) Blendungen reduzieren kann. Leuchtet mir etwas zu stark, fast schon grell (Sonnenlicht, Neonschriften usw.).
Bei den HDR-Einstellungen? Habe ich schon reduziert, hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. April 2011)

@Brzeczek: Schön.Im Luxx bietet auch jmd. fertige gute CFG-Dateien an.Wenn du(bei Bedarf) "gemoddete" Dateien von anderen nutzen willst einfach die alte autoexec.cfg z.Bsp. in einen Ordner sichern und die neue Datei dann einfach einfügen.Wenn es Probs mit der Auflösung gibt,weisst du ja jetzt wie man es editiert.  

@Magicnorris: Schoneinmal die CFGs von "[LSD]Timewarp 82" aus`em Luxx probiert?Vor allem die Version 2-3(ist gut für Perfomance)?                                                          Umsonst spielt der Mark ja auch nicht mit DS anstatt SGSSAA,kann persönl. die Perfomance der Nvidia bei SGSSAA in Crysis 2 aber zu wenig beurteilen,spiele momentan mit einer Radeon.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> @Magicnorris: Schoneinmal die CFGs von "[LSD]Timewarp 82" aus`em Luxx probiert? Vor allem die Version 2-3(ist gut für Perfomance)?


Perfekt, danke.. Nutze Version 0.7 mit deaktivierten MSAA und 2xSGSSA.  


JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> Umsonst spielt der Mark ja auch nicht mit DS anstatt SGSSAA


Er hat Mauslag mit SGSSAA


JOEYBIAFRA schrieb:


> kann persönl. die Perfomance der Nvidia bei SSAA aber zu wenig beurteilen


performt besser als Downsampling und sieht meiner Meinung nach deutlich besser aus.


----------



## Saladin1981 (1. April 2011)

Kann mal einer für Blöde erklären wie ich SSAA einschalte ?


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Bei was für einer Karte? nVidia oder AMD?


----------



## Saladin1981 (1. April 2011)

Für ne GTX 460 @850 GPU Takt. ICh hoffe das reicht dafür...


----------



## hwk (1. April 2011)

Saladin1981 schrieb:


> Für ne GTX 460 @850 GPU Takt. ICh hoffe das reicht dafür...


 
Ich glaube weniger, dass du da mit SSAA Spaß hast, mir persönlich ist ja 4x SSAA auf meiner 580 schon zu langsam.


----------



## Leandros (1. April 2011)

Jo. Dem muss ich zustimmen.


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

Mit meiner 570 ist es mit 4x SGSSAA nicht wirklich spielbar, mit 2xSGSSAA droppt es selten mal auf <35 Fps. Die GTX 460 wird dir leider keine spielbaren Ergebnisse liefern, es sei denn vielleicht mit 2xSGSSAA und Performance Config. Allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach nur die Timewarp Config 0.7 zum spielen nutzen. Sieht auch sehr gut aus.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. April 2011)

Saladin1981 schrieb:


> Kann mal einer für Blöde erklären wie ich SSAA einschalte ?


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...ieren-sie-supersampling-aa-im-pc-shooter.html

Einfach eines der Profile runterladen und in den NV Inspector packen.


----------



## Saladin1981 (1. April 2011)

Dann erstmal danke an Magicnorris und Marc, werds beide mal testen !


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Welcher Befehl verursacht dieses kurze gefrorene Bild bei Explosionen?


----------



## nassa (1. April 2011)

jo, ich möchte mal was zur Config von HD5870 sagen:

habe sie bisher genutzt und noch etwas editiert bzw. erweitert. Leider hatte ich in letzter Zeit bis heute immer Probleme damit, dass die freigespielten Perks oder die nötigen Kills für ein entsprechendes Modul im Multiplayer immer wieder zurückgesetzt wurden. Dann bin ich nochmal die Config durchgegangen.
Ich habe den Befehl *g_enableInitialLoginScreen = 0 gelöscht*, da er ja das Überspringen des Anmeldeverfahrens übernimmt. Dann mach ich Crysis wieder an und BAM es geht wieder. Hab jetzt mind. 3 Stunden gespielt und mehrmals das Spiel beendet und wieder gestartet. Alles bleibt jetzt gespeichert. Falls einer ähnliche Probleme hat sollte er das mal versuchen. 
Es ist ja dann eh egal ob man sich sofort oder ein Menü später anmeldet.
Außerdem dauert es nur 2 Sekunden.

Falls das bestätigt wird, dann kann ja HD5870 das mal entfernen.


----------



## hd5870 (1. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> Falls das bestätigt wird, dann kann ja HD5870 das mal entfernen.


 
Done

Neues Config Tool 1.7 hinzugefügt.


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

thx @nassa, wird mir viel ärger ersparen.


----------



## FcryCola (1. April 2011)

also ich hatte ja gestern schonma um hilfe gebeten vill jetzt ja jmd ^^


warum kann ich bei mir keien autoexec.cfg standartmäßig finden? ich habe auch das gefühl sie hat keien einfluss ( habe mir die config 0.3a von hier im forum) ?


vill kann mir jmd mal erklären wie der ganze kram mit der autoexec.cfg geht ?

DANKE!


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Wenn du die Einstellungen im Tool im Admin-Modus vornimmst, müsste er nach dem Speichern die CFG-Datei erstellen.


----------



## FcryCola (1. April 2011)

ja hat er gemacht 

jetzt kann ich aber trotzdem ohne das Config programm Crysis2 starten oder?

ach so 

sei doch so nett und erkläre mir mal ein paar einstellungen weil so der fachmann bin ich nicht ^^



Motion Blur:

Radial Blur:

Bloom Level:

HDR Level:

Mouse Aceleration:

Mouse Smoothing:

Toggle Zoom:

Toogle Crouch:

Sound Hit Feedback:

Field of Vision:

Movement FoV:

Draw near FoV:

SSAO:

Color Grading:

und auf was man bei MSAA und diesem EdgeAA achten muss?

das wäre echt klasse wenn sich jmd. die mühe tuhen würde !


----------



## P@tC@sh (1. April 2011)

Hier 2-3 Dinge grob erläutert.

Motion Blurr ist ein Unschärfeeffekt,z.Bsp.wenn du in einem Race Game Nitro drückst und  die Umgebung verwischt.
Radial Blurr ist,wenn bei einer Explosion es rundherum"unscharf" wird.
Bloom hat mit Beleuchtung zu tun kurz gesagt.(Gab oft Artikel mit Vergleichen)
HDR=High Dynamic-Range(Vergleiche auf Crymod.com/Cryengine 3 z.Bsp.
Field of Vision,FOV heisst Field of View,das Sichtfeld z.Bsp. ist 60 normal,stell mal 100 ein und schau es dir im Spiel an,du hast ein grösseren Blickwinkel bis zum Fischauge-Look .
Movement FOV passt man dann dem FOV an,wenn du rechte Maustaste drückst bei erhöhtem FOV ist es beim(Waffen)Zoomen dann viel zu nah,probiere die Werte mal aus zwischen 50-100 halt aus(Das normale FOV mal zuerst).
Mouse Acceleration.........,hast du in der Schule nicht aufgepasst Acceleration=Beschleunigung.
SSAO hat kurz gesagt auch mit Beleuchtung zu tun(Mark,Vergebe mir die Erklärung).Mensch, PCGH hatte so ein schönen Vergleich bei Crysis 2 mit SSAO on/off,habe es leider nicht mehr gefunden.
Bei den AA-Modi,ich weiss was es ist,andere können das aber kompetenter erklären.

So genug erklärt für heute.Liest du nie die Print oder Artikel auf der Main,sind ja sämtliche Sachen aufgeführt,ausserdem gibt es noch Google


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Welcher Befehl verursacht dieses kurze gefrorene Bild bei Explosionen?


Da die Frage offensichtlich nicht beantwortet wurde, ich würde es auch gerne wissen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

Ich erstelle alles anch Plan, die Autodatei entsteht...ich geh ins Spiel und alles sieht aus wie vorher. Ich und warscheinlich der ein oder andere wären sehr sehr glücklich darüber wenn man vielleicht eine Schritt für Schritt erklärung für uns unfähige erstellen könnte. Ich wäre sehr sehr dankbar dafür. Egal was ich mache laut Msi Afterburner schläft eine meiner Grafikkarten weiterhin obwohl ich Multi-Gpu auswählte...auch das Game selber sieht aus wie vorher wesshalb ich vermute das es nicht wirksam wird!?


----------



## Rizzard (1. April 2011)

Führst du das Tool im Admin-Modus aus?


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (1. April 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Führst du das Tool im Admin-Modus aus?


 
Ja danach entsteht ja auch die Auto...im Hauptordner. Mehr habe ich nicht gemacht einfach das Spiel gestartet danach und fertig. Hab ich was vergessen???


----------



## Cionara (1. April 2011)

> Hat vielleicht jemand Befehle für mich die ich in meine Config schreiben kann um die Performance zu steigern ohne, dass es sofort grafisch negativ auffällt?


Psst.... geheim ! 
r_ssaoquality "1" statt "4" bringt dir einen  Performance-Zuwachs und macht dabei grafisch kaum einen Unterschied, aber psst ! Nicht weitersagen.


Grüße


----------



## Magicnorris (1. April 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Psst.... geheim !
> r_ssaoquality "1" statt "4" bringt dir einen  Performance-Zuwachs und macht dabei grafisch kaum einen Unterschied, aber psst ! Nicht weitersagen.Grüße


Thx hab schon meine perfekte Config gefunden und ich würde gerne weiterhin von grellen Lichtern geblendet werden.


----------



## rockstar06s (2. April 2011)

Hi Leute,

habe mir jetzt das Advanced Graphic Option 1.7 runtergeladen, und in mein Crysis 2 Ordner gelinkt ist es normal das die "autoexec.cfg datei neben dem Program Files x86 ist oder muss sie in diesem Ordner drin sein? (wichtig vll. das bei mir die Games auf einer anderen Partition liegen). Desweiteren eine letzte Frage noch, wenn ich da die Grafik verändere sieht es dann auch im Multiplayer besser aus?

LG


----------



## Magicnorris (2. April 2011)

1. autoexec kommt ins Crysis Hauptverzeichnis
2. hab MP noch nicht gespielt


----------



## rockstar06s (2. April 2011)

also einfach in den Ordner Crysis 2 einfügen wo auch (bin32, engine,system.cfg etc etc etc) drin befinden richtig?


----------



## Magicnorris (2. April 2011)

jep. Der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz. Scheinbar ist es nicht erlaubt ja/nein Fragen zu beantworten.


----------



## yamo (2. April 2011)

Ist auch ganz interessant, hier können sehr viele Variablen justiert werden:
Create “Crysis2 Autoexec cfg"

Werte einstellen, "create" drücken, per c&p eine autoexec.cfg erstellen....


----------



## Cionara (2. April 2011)

> Thx hab schon meine perfekte Config gefunden und ich würde gerne weiterhin von grellen Lichtern geblendet werden.


 Damit hat r_ssaoquality nichts zu tun lol. Aber hau mal deine Config rein please. 

Hab aber auch schon seit dem Release alle Befehle durchgejagt und verglichen und festgestellt, dass das Game im Gegensatz zu Crysis 1 schon optimal eingestellt ist. Sieht man auch daran, dass in den meisten Configs die hochgeladen werden 80% der Befehle die selben sind die Crysis eh schon auf Extreme-Preset generiert.  Man kann höchstens die Schatten etwas aufbessern und SGSSAA statt PostMSAA benutzen. Grain ausschalten usw. finde ich persönlich, schadet auch nur dem realistischen Bild. 

Grüße


----------



## defPlaya (2. April 2011)

yamo schrieb:


> Ist auch ganz interessant, hier können sehr viele Variablen justiert werden:
> Create “Crysis2 Autoexec cfg"
> 
> Werte einstellen, "create" drücken, per c&p eine autoexec.cfg erstellen....


 
Ich hab mal alles auf 5 gestellt. Aber wie kann man dieses imaginäre Linie die man vor sich her drück weiter einstellen?


----------



## Hübie (2. April 2011)

Die sinnvollsten Kommandos sind imo LOD betreffend. Der Rest ist schon sehr gut. Selbst Aliasing ist durch, recht angenhemes, Wischie-Waschie recht gut kompensiert.

LG Hübie


----------



## Magicnorris (2. April 2011)

Cionara schrieb:


> Hab aber auch schon seit dem Release alle Befehle durchgejagt und verglichen und festgestellt, dass das Game im Gegensatz zu Crysis 1 schon optimal eingestellt ist. Sieht man auch daran, dass in den meisten Configs die hochgeladen werden 80% der Befehle die selben sind die Crysis eh schon auf Extreme-Preset generiert.  Man kann höchstens die Schatten etwas aufbessern und SGSSAA statt PostMSAA benutzen. Grain ausschalten usw. finde ich persönlich, schadet auch nur dem realistischen Bild.
> Grüße



Ich nutze die cfg von Timewarp.
Hier der Link: [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 CONFIGs/MODs/SLI/CF - Seite 17 - Forum de Luxx

Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen wenn du dich so gut mit den Befehlen auskennst? Mit Timewarps 0.7 Config habe ich das Problem, dass das Bild bei Explosionen kurz einfriert, während das Spiel weiter läuft. In etwa der Effekt kurz nach einer Flash bei CS:S nur sehr viel hässlicher und nerviger.


----------



## nassa (3. April 2011)

also ich komme super mit der cfg von hd5870 klar. ich habe sie noch etwas abgeändert aber der performanceschub ist echt klasse.


edit: 

ich habe hier noch ein zweites Video zur Auflösung der Schattentexturen gemacht, wo man es etwas besser sieht. Zusätzlich sage ich noch ein paar Worte zur Performance zwischen den unterschiedlichen Einstellungen (1024, 2048, 3072, 4096).





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Zjjy_bktZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schlumpi13 (4. April 2011)

hi leute 
ich möchte auch gerne mal meine config posten 

config:

sys_spec_GameEffects=4
sys_spec_ObjectDetail=4
sys_spec_Particles=4
sys_spec_Physics=4
sys_spec_PostProcessing=4
sys_spec_Shading=4
sys_spec_Shadows=4
sys_spec_Sound=4
sys_spec_Texture=4
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects=4
sys_spec_Water=4
sys_physics_CPU=3
sys_MaxFps=120

g_skipIntro=1
g_enableInitialLoginScreen=0
r_MultiGPU=0
g_useHitSoundFeedback=0
gpu_Particle_Physics=1

cl_fov=75
pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov=75
r_DrawNearFoV=75

i_mouse_accel=0
i_mouse_accel_max=100
i_mouse_smooth=0


r_motionblur=2
g_radialBlur=1
r_UseEdgeAA=2
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16
r_TexMinAnisotropy=16
r_PostMSAA=1
r_ColorGrading=2
r_SSAO=4
r_VSync=0
e_shadows=1

r_PostMSAAEdgeFilterNV=1
r_GlowAnamorphicFlares=1
r_ssaoquality=1


e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 2048
r_DynTexMaxSize = 160
r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 16
r_TexMinAnisotropy = 16

e_DynamicLightsMaxEntityLights = 32

r_HDRLevel = 10
r_HDRBrightLevel = 0.9
r_HDRGrainAmount = 0
r_HDRBloomMul=0,5

q_Renderer = 4
q_ShaderFX = 4
q_ShaderGeneral = 4
q_ShaderGlass = 4
q_ShaderHDR = 4
q_ShaderIce = 4
q_ShaderMetal = 4
q_ShaderPostProcess = 4
q_ShaderShadow = 4
q_ShaderSky = 4
q_ShaderTerrain = 4
q_ShaderVegetation = 4
q_ShaderWater = 4


e_ParticlesQuality=4
e_ParticlesLod=1
e_ParticlesMaxScreenFill=512
r_UseSoftParticles=1
e_WaterOceanSoftParticles= 1
e_ParticlesObjectCollisions=1

e_WaterOceanFFT = 1
e_WaterTesselationAmount=10
e_WaterTesselationAmountX=10
e_WaterTesselationAmountY=10
r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate=0.01
r_WaterUpdateDistance=0.01
r_WaterUpdateFactor=0.01

r_RainDistMultiplier=2
g_battleDust_enable = 1
r_WaterReflections=1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



leider ist sie nicht sehr leistungs schonend daher 
sollte schon eine gtx 480/hd 5870 bei 1680 x 1050 benutzt werden damit man flüssig spielen kann 
würde mich sehr über eure meinung und tipps freuen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Airblade85 (4. April 2011)

> Ich nutze die cfg von Timewarp.
> Hier der Link: [Sammelthread] Crysis 2 CONFIGs/MODs/SLI/CF - Seite 17 - Forum de Luxx
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du mir helfen wenn du dich so gut mit den Befehlen auskennst? Mit Timewarps 0.7 Config habe ich das Problem, dass das Bild bei Explosionen kurz einfriert, während das Spiel weiter läuft. In etwa der Effekt kurz nach einer Flash bei CS:S nur sehr viel hässlicher und nerviger.



ja die config von Timewarp ist echt nice, aber ich habe genau das selbe Problem..diesen komisch flash effekt nachdem man etwas hoch jagt  Ist das vielleicht gewollt?? weil in der Realität ist man ja bei so ner Explosion auch kurzzeitig irritiert


----------



## Hübie (4. April 2011)

schlumpi13 schrieb:
			
		

> hi leute
> ich möchte auch gerne mal meine config posten
> 
> config:
> ...



Danke. Werd die heute Abend probieren und berichten. Schaut schon mal gut aus


----------



## CrashStyle (4. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> also ich komme super mit der cfg von hd5870 klar. ich habe sie noch etwas abgeändert aber der performanceschub ist echt klasse.
> 
> 
> edit:
> ...



Habe diese Befehle so in meine auto cfg, für die Auflösung der Schattentexturen passt das so? Auflösung 1680*1050 Extreme settings.



Spoiler



sys_spec_shading=3
sys_spec_gameeffects=3
sys_spec_objectdetail=3
sys_spec_particles=3
sys_spec_physics=3
sys_spec_postprocessing=3
sys_spec_shadows=3
sys_spec_sound=3
sys_spec_texture=3
sys_spec_water=3
g_skipIntro=1
cl_fov=75
pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov=75
i_mouse_accel=0
i_mouse_accel_max=100
i_mouse_smooth=0
r_motionblur=2
g_radialBlur=1
cl_zoomToggle=1
r_UseEdgeAA=3
r_TexMaxAnisotropy=16
r_PostMSAA=2
cl_crouchtoggle=1
r_ColorGrading=1
r_SSAO=1
r_VSync=0
e_shadows=1
e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 3072
r_DynTexMaxSize = 160
g_enableInitialLoginScreen=0
r_HDRBloomMul=0,5
r_HDRBrightLevel=0,5
r_MultiGPU=0
g_useHitSoundFeedback=1
sys_MaxFps=120
r_DrawNearFoV=75


----------



## nassa (4. April 2011)

für 3072 musst du den Wert für r_DynTexMaxSize anpassen. 160 reicht nicht. so bekommst du schattenfehler.  für 3072 war es glaube ich entweder 250 oder 330. bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, da ich grad nicht zu hause bin. musst du mal ausprobieren.


----------



## kreids (4. April 2011)

hab das hier mal getestet,sieht echt besser aus aber seit dem habe ich grafikfehler zb eine mauer fehlt einfach.was kann man dagegen tun?
so sieht die config aus.
achso und die sprache ist auch auf englisch seit dem ich die config nutze.
; crysis2

sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2

r_ShaderCompilerServer=192.168.14.180;192.168.14.181

log_IncludeTime = 1
sys_languages = "english,french,spanish,german,turkish,russian,polish,italian,czech,japanese,chineseT"

log_verbosity = 0

r_displayInfo = 1

sys_PakLogInvalidFileAccess=0
sys_float_exceptions=0




; Sys_Spec settings
sys_spec = 4
sys_spec_Full = 4
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 4
sys_spec_Shading = 4
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects = 4
sys_spec_Shadows = 4
sys_spec_Texture = 4
sys_spec_Physics = 4
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 4
sys_spec_Particles = 4
sys_spec_Sound = 4
sys_spec_Water = 4
sys_spec_GameEffects = 4
sys_spec_Quality = 4

; Sys_Spec Quality settings
q_ShaderGeneral = 4
q_ShaderMetal = 4
q_ShaderGlass = 4
q_ShaderVegetation = 4
q_ShaderIce = 4
q_ShaderTerrain = 4
q_ShaderShadow = 4
q_ShaderFX = 4
q_ShaderPostProcess = 4
q_ShaderHDR = 4
q_ShaderSky = 4
q_Renderer = 4

; Sys_Spec Game Effects Settings
i_lighteffects = 1
g_corpseMinTime = 8
g_corpseUnseenTime = 2
g_corpseMinDistance = 20
g_battleDust_enable = 0
mfx_Timeout = 0.01

; Extra Game Effects Settings
g_SkipIntro = 0
g_radialBlur = 1
g_nanoSuitEnableSuitShapeDeformation = 1
g_no_breaking_by_objects = 0
g_procedural_breaking = 1
g_no_secondary_breaking = 0

; Sys_Spec Object Detail Settings
e_ObjQuality = 4
e_ProcVegetation = 1
e_DecalsAllowGameDecals = 1
e_DecalsLifeTimeScale = 4
e_DecalsOverlapping = 1
e_LodRatio = 4
e_LodMin = 6
e_ViewDistRatioDetail = 200
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation = 200
e_VegetationMinSize = 0
e_ViewDistRatio = 200
e_ViewDistRatioCustom = 200
e_ViewDistRatioLights = 200
e_ViewDistMin = 200
e_MaxViewDistSpecLerp = 1
sys_flash_curve_tess_error = 0.5
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceCustomRatioMin = 1
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceRatio = 2.5
es_DebrisLifetimeScale = 3.2
e_OcclusionCullingViewDistRatio = 2
e_Dissolve = 4
ca_AttachmentCullingRation = 400
e_TerrainOcclusionCullingMaxDist = 300
e_streamCgf = 0

; Sys_Spec Particles Settings
e_ParticlesQuality = 4
e_ParticlesMaxScreenFill = 1024
e_ParticlesMinDrawPixels = 0.25
e_ParticlesObjectCollisions = 4
e_ParticlesPoolSize = 32768
e_ParticlesEmitterPoolSize = 16384
r_UseParticlesHalfRes = 0
e_ParticlesForceAnimBlend = 
e_ParticlesForceGI = 1

; sys_spec Physics Settings
e_CullVegActivation = 200
g_tree_cut_reuse_dist = 0
p_max_MC_iters = 24000
es_MaxPhysDist = 200
es_MaxPhysDistInvisible = 5
e_PhysOceanCell = 0.1
e_FoliageWindActivationDist = 200
g_breakage_particles_limit = 640
p_max_object_splashes = 8
v_vehicle_quality = 4
p_max_substeps_large_group = 40
p_num_bodies_large_group = 200
p_gravity_z = -13
p_joint_damage_accum = 6
p_joint_damage_accum_threshold = 0.6
p_num_threads = 6

; sys_spec PostProcessing Settings
r_MotionBlur = 2
r_sunshafts = 1
r_UseEdgeAA = 3
r_colorgrading = 2
r_GlowAnamorphicFlares = 1
r_RainMaxViewDist_Deferred = 200
r_MotionBlurMaxViewDist = 256
r_PostMSAA = 4
r_PostMSAAEdgeFilterNV = 1
r_PostProcessHUD3DCache = 0
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed = 0.0075
r_HDRBloomMul = 0.7

; sys_spec Shading Settings
sys_spec_Quality = 4
e_SkyUpdateRate = 1
r_DetailNumLayers = 2
r_DetailDistance = 200
r_HDRRendering = 2
r_SSAO = 4
r_SSAOQuality = 3
r_SSAODownscale = 0
r_refraction = 1
sys_flash_edgeaa = 1
e_VegetationUseTerrainColor = 0
e_TerrainAo = 1
e_TerrainNormalMap = 1
e_DynamicLightsMaxEntityLights = 32
r_UsePom = 1
r_EnvTexUpdateInterval = 0.001
r_TexturesFilteringQuality = 0
e_GINumCascades = 3
r_HDRBlueShift = 1.0
r_HDRBrightLevel = 0.85
r_HDRBrightOffset = 5
r_HDRBrightThreshold = 6
r_HDRLevel = 6
r_HDROffset = 10
r_EyeAdaptationBase = 0.1
r_EyeAdaptationFactor = 0.85
e_GI = 1
e_GIMaxDistance = 200
e_GIAmount = 0.6

; sys_spec Shadows Settings
e_Shadows = 1
r_ShadowBlur = 3
e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 2048
r_ShadowJittering = 1
e_GsmLodsNum = 5
e_GsmRange = 1
e_ShadowsCastViewDistRatio = 3
e_GsmCache = 0
e_ShadowsResScale = 5.4

; sys_spec Sounds Settings
s_MPEGDecoders = 64
s_Obstruction = 0.5
s_ObstructionAccuracy = 5
s_ObstructionUpdate = 0.05
s_SoundMoodsDSP = 1
s_VariationLimiter = 1
s_ReverbType = 3

; sys_spec Texture Settings
r_TexSkyResolution = 0
r_ImposterRatio = 1
r_EnvCMResolution = 2
r_EnvTexResolution = 3
r_DynTexMaxSize = 320
r_TexAtlasSize = 4096
r_DynTexAtlasCloudsMaxSize = 128
r_DynTexAtlasSpritesMaxSize = 128
r_VegetationSpritesTexRes = 256
r_TexMinAnisotropy = 16

; sys_spec Volumetric Effects Settings
r_Beams = 1
r_BeamsDistFactor = 0.01
r_BeamsMaxSlices = 300
e_Clouds = 1

; sys_spec Water Settings
r_WaterUpdateFactor = 0.0
e_WaterTesselationAmount = 30
e_WaterTesselationSwathWidth = 30
r_WaterUpdateDistance = 0.0
e_WaterOceanFFT = 1
q_ShaderWater = 4
r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate = 0.010

; Extra Render settings
sys_MaxFPS = 120
sys_physics_CPU = 3
sys_EarlyMovieUpdate = 1
gpu_Particle_Physics = 1
e_LodMax = 0
r_AnisoMin = 16
r_AnisoMax = 16
e_CharLodMin = 0
es_maxphysdistcloth = 200
r_PostMSAAMode = 2
r_ShadersRemoteCompiler = 0
r_displayInfo = 0
r_BeamsSoftClip = 1
r_EnableAltTab = 1
r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 16
r_ColorBits = 32
r_CoronaFade = 2
r_DrawNearFoV = 75
r_UseMergedPosts = 3
r_HDRRangeAdaptMax = 1.01
r_HDRRangeAdaptMaxRange = 256
r_HDRGrainAmount = 1
r_ShadersUseInstanceLookUpTable = 1


----------



## hd5870 (4. April 2011)

Hier die 11.4 Cap1 Profiles für den 11.4 Early Preview Treiber.
Den 11.4 Early Preview bekommt Ihr hier:
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/Catalyst114earlypreview.aspx


----------



## CrashStyle (4. April 2011)

nassa schrieb:


> für 3072 musst du den Wert für r_DynTexMaxSize anpassen. 160 reicht nicht. so bekommst du schattenfehler.  für 3072 war es glaube ich entweder 250 oder 330. bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, da ich grad nicht zu hause bin. musst du mal ausprobieren.


 
Werde ich machen danke!


----------



## P@tC@sh (6. April 2011)

Nochmal zu den Schatten,ich war zwar jetzt nicht gerade draussen und habe mir Schatten angeschaut,aber im Spiel sehen hochaufgelöste Schatten natürlich um einiges besser aus,aber sind in Wirklichkeit alle Schatten so dermassen scharf?Eigentlich sind ja nur Schatten scharf,bei denen das Objekt und der Abstand der werfenden Schatten nicht gross ist.Normalerweise ist ein Gebüsch,sprich im Video der Busch der Wandkante, so weit vom Boden entfernt das  es im grundgenommen realistischer ist,dass die Schatten ein wenig unscharf sind.Wie gesagt bei einem kleinen Baum dessen Blätter 1.5m-2m vom Boden enfernt sind,trifft die(hochauflösende)  Schattenschärfe zu,wenn man es genau nimmt.Perfekt wäre es wenn man Objekt-Schatten und dessen Abstand mit berücksichtigt.So wie bei DX-11, Schatten an der Kante weicher werden je grösser der Abstand z.Bsp. zum Boden ist.Alle Schatten gleich hochaufgelöst ist irgendwie auch Panne.Zwar auch besser als nur 1024 Auflösung.


----------



## nassa (6. April 2011)

das sehe ich auch so. du hast schon recht. rasiermesserscharfe schatten sind etwas unnaturlich wenn man genau hinguckt. aber die originalen schatten sehen noch schlimmer aus.


----------



## yamo (6. April 2011)

/sign. Scharfe Schatten gibts gar nicht.
@nassa: hast Du mit dem PCGH-DS Tool wenigstens C1 (dx10/32bit) zum Laufen gebracht?
Sorry für OT, interessiert mich einfach.


----------



## P@tC@sh (6. April 2011)

Sorry das ich mich einmische und OT,Crysis 1 sollte gehen,habe es aber mit der(Version) ohne GUI,sonderm nur die mit der PCGH Signatur 1.5x1.5 OG vorhin kurz ausprobiert.


----------



## nassa (6. April 2011)

@yamo: habs mit SGSSAA gemacht, da mein 2233RZ von Samsung leider nur DS bei 1080p kann.


----------



## Hübie (6. April 2011)

Imo tut man sich aber keinen gefallen wenn man SGSSAA nutzt. Bei mir krückt es bei konstant 30fps und man sieht deutlicher die schwachen Texturen sowie schlechtes LoD in näherer Entfernung.
Ich nutze wieder MSAA&EdgeAA...Das verwäscht alles etwas mehr ^^


----------



## nassa (6. April 2011)

daher passt man das LOD bei SGSSAA ja auch entsprechend an


----------



## Hübie (7. April 2011)

Ich rede von Level of detail von Objekten  Nicht das LOD-Bias.


----------



## Rygel (10. April 2011)

Hab auch mal ein bißchen an den detail Texturen rum probiert.

orig.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neu.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. April 2011)

Das sieht ja mal wieder um Welten besser aus 
Freu mich schon drauf wenn es dann deine Texturmod fertig ist


----------



## jensi251 (10. April 2011)

Sieht wirklich klasse aus.
Möhchtest du dass später veröffentlichen? Was für ein Sys braucht man für diese config?


----------



## Rygel (10. April 2011)

Hab mal ein bißchen was versucht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stolle80 (10. April 2011)

Tach,
sag mal , du exportierst doch  die Texturen  in ein Prog. z.B.: photoshop, und skaliers die dann hoch oder,
ich mein ist doch ne Menge Arbeit ohne den neuen editor ?

Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal Klasse aus, frisst aber bestimmt auch FPS
wieso machen die Crytex sowas nicht vorher ??


----------



## redBull87 (10. April 2011)

Danke für die Super Config hd5870, gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. April 2011)

stolle80 schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal Klasse aus, frisst aber bestimmt auch FPS
> wieso machen die Crytex sowas nicht vorher ??


 
Weil die Konsolen dann das Spiel nicht mehr oder nur extrem langsam darstellen könnten. Und für PC-Spieler bessre Texturen optional einzubauen war anscheinend zu teuer - an PC Spielern verdient man ja nichts im Gegensatz zu Konsolenzockern.


----------



## Rygel (12. April 2011)

So, kommt etwas besser ans Original ran.
Farbton und helligkeit passen noch nicht ganz, ist eine 2048 Textur.

orig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



neu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hempsmoker (12. April 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Das könnte am Ende noch ein ganz anderes Spiel werden .


----------



## nassa (12. April 2011)

@Rygel: so stell ich mir das vor. die Texturen von Crysis 2 find ich eigentlich so schon recht gut. nur zu flach aufgelöst. Wie du es jetzt gemacht hast find ichs bisher am besten. nahe dem Original nur schärfer.


----------



## jensi251 (15. April 2011)

wow. man kann den Unterschied wirklich deutlich erkennen.


----------



## Legacyy (23. April 2011)

Sieht echt genial aus   Vielleicht komm ich dann von meinen 60fps mit ner 2880x1800 Auflösung runter^^


----------



## freezee-e (25. April 2011)

wow, sieht echt deutlich besser aus. klasse


----------



## steveO (26. April 2011)

WoW   eine echt feette sache ^^ thx bra.


----------



## red_devil256 (21. Mai 2011)

Wie siehst aus kann man im multiplayer post msaa abschalten? Oder geht das nur im singleplayer ohne das es als cheat oder so erkannt wird?


----------



## kreids (24. Mai 2011)

hey habe folgendes problem,das objekte weiter als 15-20 nicht erscheinen erst beim näheren heranlaufen an die objekte.
wie kann man das ändern in der config das am anfang nicht so.

hier ist mal meine aktuelle config.evtl habt ihr ja auch noch en paar tipps zum testen für mich,weil mein system hat eigentlich noch genug reserven.ich habe noch über 100 fps.

hier dann meine config:

; crysis2

sys_game_folder=GameCrysis2
sys_dll_game=CryGameCrysis2.dll
sys_user_folder=Crysis2

r_ShaderCompilerServer=192.168.14.180;192.168.14.181

log_IncludeTime = 1
sys_languages = "english,french,spanish,german,turkish,russian,polish,italian,czech,japanese,chineseT"

log_verbosity = 0

r_displayInfo = 1

sys_PakLogInvalidFileAccess=0
sys_float_exceptions=0




g_language = German

;System [1-4]

sys_spec_GameEffects = 4
sys_spec_ObjectDetail = 4
sys_spec_Particles = 4
sys_spec_Physics = 4
sys_spec_PostProcessing = 1
sys_spec_Shading = 4
sys_spec_Shadows = 4
sys_spec_Sound = 4
sys_spec_Texture = 4
sys_spec_VolumetricEffects = 4
sys_spec_Water = 4
sys_physics_CPU = 4

;Shader [1-3]

q_Renderer = 3
q_ShaderFX = 3
q_ShaderGeneral = 3
q_ShaderGlass = 3
q_ShaderHDR = 3
q_ShaderIce = 3
q_ShaderMetal = 3
q_ShaderPostProcess = 1
q_ShaderShadow = 3
q_ShaderSky = 3
q_ShaderTerrain = 3
q_ShaderVegetation = 3
q_ShaderWater = 3

;Shadows

e_ShadowsMaxTexRes = 2048
r_DynTexMaxSize = 160
r_ShadowBlur = 0
r_ShadowBluriness = 0
r_ShadowJittering = 0
r_ShadowsBias = 0

;Water

e_WaterOceanFFT = 1
e_WaterTesselationAmount = 10
e_WaterTesselationAmountX = 10
e_WaterTesselationAmountY = 10
r_WaterReflectionsMinVisiblePixelsUpdate = 0.01
r_WaterUpdateDistance = 0.01
r_WaterUpdateFactor = 0.01

;Blur

r_MotionBlur = 0
r_MotionBlurMaxViewDist = 0
r_MotionBlurShutterSpeed = 0


;AntiAliasing

r_UseEdgeAA = 3
r_PostMSAA = 4
r_PostMSAAMode = 2
r_SSAO = 4
r_SSAOAmount = 1
r_SSAOContrast = 1
r_SSAODownscale = 0
r_SSAOQuality = 3
r_SSAORadius = 1.5
r_SSAOTemporalConvergence = 0.7

;Anisotropy

r_TexMaxAnisotropy = 16
r_TexMinAnisotropy = 16

;Vegetation

e_VegetationSprites = 1
e_VegetationAlignToTerrainAmount = 1
e_VegetationUseTerrainColor = 1
e_VegetationSpritesMinDistance = 1
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceRatio = 1.5
e_VegetationSpritesDistanceCustomRatioMin = 1

;Distance

e_ViewDistMin = 1
e_ViewDistRatio = 150
e_ViewDistRatioCustom = 150
e_ViewDistRatioDetail = 150
e_ViewDistRatioPortals = 150
e_ViewDistRatioLights = 150
e_ViewDistRatioVegetation = 150

;Lights

e_DynamicLightsMaxEntityLights = 20

;HDR

r_HDROffset = 10
r_HDRLevel = 10
r_HDRBrightLevel = 0.9
r_HDRGrainAmount = 0
r_HDRRangeAdaptLBufferMax 0.125
r_HDRRangeAdaptLBufferMaxRange = 2
r_HDRRangeAdaptMax = 1
r_HDRRangeAdaptMaxRange = 4
r_HDRRendering = 1


;Terrain

e_TerrainAo = 1
e_TerrainTextureStreamingPoolItemsNum = 128
e_TerrainOcclusionCullingMaxDist = 200
e_TerrainDetailMaterials = 1
e_TerrainLodRatio = 1

;Specific

r_Fullscreen = 1
r_Width = 1920
r_Height = 1080
r_DisplayInfo = 1
con_restricted = 0
g_skipIntro = 1

;Other

cl_fov = 90
pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov = 85
r_UsePOM = 1


----------



## DC1984 (7. Juni 2011)

Huhu, passiert hier noch was? Habe leider mit der cfg Grafikfehler seit update auf 1.8...


----------



## stolle80 (16. Juni 2011)

Tach, spielstdu wirklich mit einem  90° Fov?


----------



## Bull56 (29. Juni 2011)

gibts hier neue configs für dx11?

wäre mal interessant!

fov90 ist wie spielen mit alk im blut...


----------



## momod (1. Juli 2011)

zudem funktioniert mit 1.9 / dx 11 das AA über den nvidia inspector nicht mehr. hier wäre eine lösung natürlich sinnvoll.


----------



## chriss-heinz (1. Juli 2011)

Kann mir vielleicht jemand sagen wie man die anti-aliasing einstellungen bei direct x11 ändern kann. Meine Einstellungen vom NV Inspector greifen nicht mehr unter direct x11. Und das AA in Crysis lässt ja das ganze Bild unscharf werden.​


----------



## Hübie (4. Juli 2011)

Nicht nur das AA nicht mehr greift: Auch alle Einstellungen in der autoexec.cfg werden nicht mehr übernommen. Nun gibt es schickere Effekte, aber dafür mieses LoD (auf HD stellen und dann oben die Plattform beobachten!).
Das würde ich gerne wieder ändern.


----------



## Primer (4. Juli 2011)

Schau mal im Folgenden ob du einen brauchbaren Befehl findest....

https://secure.mycrysis.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=34088


----------



## stolle80 (14. Juli 2011)

Meine autoexec.cfg sollte auch mit DX 11 funzen,


*r_UseEdgeAA = 3 *
*r_PostMSAA = 2  *

*g_skipIntro = 1 *
*cl_fov = 70 *
*pl_movement.power_sprint_targetFov = 65 *
*r_DrawNearFoV = 70 *

läuft gut  in DX 9 !!


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (12. August 2011)

wie gesagt unter DX11 gehen die Autoexec nicht mehr  warum auch immer....

Spiele im moment mit der HD mod (mir fällt gerade der name nicht ein. sind HD texturen + Time of Day) man hat besseres aussehen( was ja immer Subjektiv ist) und bessere Frames (das ist objektiv^^) im schnitt so 5-7 frames mehr


----------



## stolle80 (12. August 2011)

PLEEZEFRAGME schrieb:


> wie gesagt unter DX11 gehen die Autoexec nicht mehr  warum auch immer....
> 
> Spiele im moment mit der HD mod (mir fällt gerade der name nicht ein. sind HD texturen + Time of Day) man hat besseres aussehen( was ja immer Subjektiv ist) und bessere Frames (das ist objektiv^^) im schnitt so 5-7 frames mehr


Also bei mir funktioniert die autoexec.cfg tadellos unter dx 11, irgendetwas machste falsch.


Was ich aber irgendwie absolut nicht verstehe ist: Man findet nirgendwo sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen erklärt.
Z.B.: Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Schatten auf hoch und sehr hoch usw.
ich glaube das weiß keiner so richtig was die Einstellungen alle bewirken..ist schon erstaunlich , es steht nirgendwo genau erklärt !!
LG


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (15. August 2011)

Doch es wurde auf Crymod oder Mycrysis eine liste mit allen Consolenbefehlen rausgegeben. schau mal da nach sind 350 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Dann aknnst du im Editor die schatten per console verstellen und selber schauen was die unterschiede sind^^


----------



## Rizzard (14. April 2012)

Es gibt eine neue Version der CE3 SDK mit DX11-Unterstützung

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfWGaSF5T94


----------



## Legacyy (16. April 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich so was wie einen Free Cam Mod für Crysis 2? Das wäre sehr vorteilhaft für Screenshots 
Habe bereits diverse Mods drauf und wollte nun mal ein paar Screens davon machen^^


----------



## Isrian (16. April 2012)

Nimm doch den Editor, da kannste dich frei drinne bewegen und per Consolenbefehl Screenshots machen.


----------



## Legacyy (16. April 2012)

Ich dachte es gäb da so ne praktische Lösung während dem Spielen^^
Aber so gehts natürlich auch 
Dann werd ich mir den schnell mal laden


----------



## Erzgebirge (25. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage, weiss jemand vielleicht wo ich das Texturepack von Maldo in der Version 3.0 bekomme mit einem Downloadlink der auch Funktioniert?


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juni 2012)

-> Crydev.net • View topic - BlackFire's Mod 2 
da ist auch Maldo HD 3.0b dabei weiter unten auf der Seite.


----------



## Erzgebirge (26. Juni 2012)

Die Seite geht bei mir leider nicht, da kommt eine Error Meldung. Doch jetzt funktioniert sie, vielen Dank.


----------



## Woiferl94 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wie wärs eigentlich wenn wir die gannzen Mod und Configs im ersten Thread ergänzen würden ?


----------



## Munro22983 (29. Dezember 2013)

Es scheint es ist etwas Zeit vergangen seit dem letzten Thread.. 
Hab die Config 0.3b aus der ersten Seite genommen und habe das Gefühl das die nicht richtig funktioniert. 
Die hat so krasse Lichteffekte und die Kanten flimmern sehr.. 
Hat mir jemand einen Tipp oder eine aktuelle Config die auch mit DX11 und Steam etc. funktioniert?


----------

